# Do S2's come with 2.7 litre turbo engines???



## steverobb1973 (Jun 6, 2009)

Going to look at a Audi S2 coupe tomorrow - its a 1995 model and the guy tells me its a 2.7 Litre turbo model. I thought they were all 2.2 litre turbo's. Can someone please enlighten me whether these cars were ever produced with the 2.7 litre engine or if at some point in the cars life someone has fitted an engine from a S4...
Thanks
Steve


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

2.2, 20VT only....anything else and it's BS


----------



## URSledgehammer (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Do S2's come with 2.7 litre turbo engines??? (steverobb1973)*

Stroker motor?


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *speedtek40* »_2.2, 20VT only....anything else and it's BS

Wouldn't be surprised if someone swapped a 2.7T into a Coupe Quattro though. I've seen Twin Turbo V8s in CQs...
As for a Stroker... I think 2.6 is the biggest you can go with these.


----------

